# Hello... Monty Loree from Canadian-Money-advisor.ca



## montyloree (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello,
I'm Monty Loree from canadian-money-advisor.ca...
I'm pretty excited to see all of the pf bloggers here... a good group of people!

I've been writing about personal finance since 2005.. I've done some credit repair for clients. I've seen the same issues with credit and debt for the last five years! 

Anyway.. it's nice to see some of my fellow PF bloggers and chat with them.


----------



## time crisis (Jan 6, 2010)

who is this person










and why is she on your site 666 times? and who is she calling?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

time crisis said:


> and why is she on your site 666 times? and who is she calling?


I don't care who she's calling, I just want _her_ number.
And then I'll take her out shopping for a better T-shirt


----------



## montyloree (Jan 16, 2010)

time crisis said:


> who is this person
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol... that's just a model that i got from fotolia.com... just a nice looking person to help the visitor with their visit to the site.


----------

